# Siemens MPI/Profibus Adapter



## sps-freak (22 August 2007)

*Biete S7 Kommunikationsbaugruppen*

*2x CP5611 (MPI/Profibus PC-Karte)*
PCI-Karte (Neue Version)
6GK1561-1AA01
(original verpackt)
*180,-EU*


*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz
6GK1561-1AA00
gebraucht
*200,-EU*

*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz
Inkl. WinAC Basis
6GK1561-3AA00
6ES7671-0CC01-0YX0
original verpackt
*300,-EU*

*1x PC Adapter seriell (mit 5m Anschlußkabel)*
RS232-MPI/DP
6ES7972-0CA22-0XA0
(benutzt)
*100,-EU*

*S7 400*
Kommunikationsprozessor
*1x *CP443-1 IT
6GK7 443-1GX11-0XE0
unbenutzt
*300,-EU*

*S7 200*
*2x* CP242-2
Profibus DP – AS-I
gebraucht
*30,-EU*

Mail auch an: spsfreak-ko@web.de

Gruß

SPSFreak


----------



## Jelly (23 August 2007)

*post*

Sie haben Post!


----------



## sps-freak (23 August 2007)

Die Teile sind selbstverständlich funktionsfähig, sonst würd ich sie nicht anbieten .


Gruß

SPS-Freak


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2007)

hallo,
ist noch was übrig geblieben


----------



## sps-freak (25 August 2007)

*Es sind noch folgende Baugruppen vorhanden*

*2x CP5611 (MPI/Profibus PC-Karte)*
PCI-Karte (Neue Version)
6GK1561-1AA01
(original verpackt)
*150,-EU*

*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz
6GK1561-1AA00
gebraucht
*200,-EU*

*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz
Inkl. WinAC Basis oder einzeln zu haben
6GK1561-3AA00
6ES7671-0CC01-0YX0
original verpackt
*300,-EU*

*3x PC Adapter seriell (mit 5m Anschlußkabel)*
RS232-MPI/DP
6ES7972-0CA22-0XA0
(benutzt)
*100,-EU*

*S7 400*
Kommunikationsprozessor
*1x *CP443-1 IT
6GK7 443-1GX11-0XE0
unbenutzt
*300,-EU*

*S7 200*
*2x* CP242-2
6GK7 242-2AX00-0XA0
Profibus DP – AS-I
gebraucht
*30,-EU*

*1x* CP242-8
6GK7 242-8DP00-0XA0
Profibus AS-I - Profibus DP
gebraucht
*30,-EU*


*Gruß*

*SPS-Freak*
*spsfreak-ko@web.de*


----------



## mpexx (26 August 2007)

Hallo. Hätte Interesse an dem MPI Adapter. Ist der noch zu haben?


----------



## demmy86 (31 August 2007)

*Hi*

Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für einen Pc Adabpter!
Können wir uns da irgendwie einig werden?
MfG


----------



## topc03 (10 Februar 2008)

*6KG 1561-3AA00 würe ich kaufen*

bitte melden Sie sich wegen der Karte...




sps-freak schrieb:


> *Biete S7 Kommunikationsbaugruppen*
> 
> *2x CP5611 (MPI/Profibus PC-Karte)*
> PCI-Karte (Neue Version)
> ...


----------



## magus111 (18 Februar 2008)

hi

ist noch so eine PC Carte da?

magus111


----------



## sps-freak (19 Februar 2008)

*CP Baugruppen Simatic S7*

Hall Magus,

ja ich habe noch ein paar alte und wieder neue CPs da:
*1x CP5611 (MPI/Profibus PC-Karte)*
PCI-Karte (Neue Version)
6GK1561-1AA01
(original verpackt)
*160,-EU*

*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz (alte Version)
6GK1561-1AA00
gebraucht
*160,-EU*

*1x CP5613*
PCI-Karte kurz
Inkl. WinAC Basis
6GK1561-3AA00
6ES7671-0CC01-0YX0
original verpackt
*300,-EU (CP alleine 200,-EU)*

*1x PC Adapter seriell (mit 5m Anschlußkabel)*
RS232-MPI/DP
6ES7972-0CA22-0XA0
(benutzt)
*100,-EU*

*S7 400*
Kommunikationsprozessor
*1x *CP443-1 IT
6GK7 443-1GX11-0XE0
unbenutzt
*300,-EU*

*S7 200*
*2x* CP242-2
Profibus DP – AS-I
gebraucht
*30,-EU*

Mail auch an: spsfreak-ko@web.de

Gruß

SPSFreak


----------



## swisscrane (14 Mai 2008)

Guten Tag. 
Ist noch ein PC Adapter da?


----------



## sps-freak (14 Mai 2008)

*PC Adapter*

Hallo,

tut mir leid,  derzeit haben wir leider keinen PC-Adapter mehr im Bestand.
Sobald wir wieder was auf Lager haben setze ich es wieder ins Forum.


Gruß

SPS-Freak


----------



## magmaa (21 Oktober 2008)

*Ist eine CP5611 noch zu haben ?*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Simatic-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Simatic-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## magmaa (21 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Ebay links aber ich wollte wissen ob der SPS-Freak noch welche hat.


----------

